# Anybody with experience in touchscreen repairs?



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

So my friends thunderbolt has a dead touchscreen horizontal strip right around the middle of screen which makes typing horrible

Anyone with repair experience can you pleaded guide me to what part I need to buy and some videos on how to repair please?

Any help would be highly appreciated

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Promethazine (Jul 22, 2011)

have you looked on google they are there.


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

I have googled and find a video which shows how to take it apart etc, Guess I am looking for do I need to replace the digitizer or LCD. Also, does digitizer replacement require a new glass as well?


----------



## keeverw (Dec 12, 2011)

Based on my experience attempting to replace the touch screen (or digitizer as it's called) on my Incredible, I would warn you to be careful and not tear the very fragile ribbon cable.
That is why I upgraded to the Thunderbolt, because I jacked up my Incredible's screen, and when I put it all back together, the cable got torn, and so the replacement digitizer that I had bought, was no good. So I trashed the whole thing and upgraded to a TBolt. So be careful.

But to your original question, if your LCD is working fine, and the only problem is the touch not working properly, I would think all you need is the digitizer, which is the clear glass touch screen that lays over the LCD. I found videos on Youtube explaining how to replace the one on my old Incredible. I'm sure there are some for the Bolt as well.


----------



## keeverw (Dec 12, 2011)

thisismalhotra said:


> I have googled and find a video which shows how to take it apart etc, Guess I am looking for do I need to replace the digitizer or LCD. Also, does digitizer replacement require a new glass as well?


The Digitizer is the glass. It's a piece of glass with a cable attached. You will have to probably remove the LCD to get access to the digitizer, but it sounds like your LCD is fine, so you will only need to replace the digitizer. Warning, it's a major pain in the butt. The digitizer is stuck on to the outer frame of the phone with some major sticky double-stick tape, and you will break the glass most likely when you remove it. You will need to get all that sticky crap off your phone before you can put the new digitizer on. You will also need some new double-stick tape.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

What's up mal. I've read that its acualy easier and less risky to replace both together but not sure. And as for the sticky try blowdryer to heat it first.

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> What's up mal. I've read that its acualy easier and less risky to replace both together but not sure. And as for the sticky try blowdryer to heat it first.


Nothing much dude just been off the grid for a while, work is killing my tushy.
Anyways I will see what it costs to replace both and see if its suitable financially


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

You can buy the lcd + digitizer already put together as one peice on ebay for around 50-60 dollars. That would be your best bet and most simple solution. Basically eliminates any risk of breaking something (though you could still obviously if you're not careful, such as tearing a cable). There are repair videos on youtube.


----------



## keeverw (Dec 12, 2011)

Another option is to buy a used TBolt from ebay with a bad ESN, as they are usually cheap. Just make sure the screen is in good shape. You will be gutting this bolt and only really using the frame and LCD and digitizer, so when finished it will have your ESN, not the bad one. I started to do that with my old Incredible, but when I lost the auction I took it as a sign it was time for me to forget it and upgrade. lol


----------

